# Big Brother 9 Thread



## Kenwood (Sep 13, 2006)

'Big Brother 9' Houseguests and Twists Revealed 
by David Bloomberg -- 02/06/2008

It's too cold to be summer, but Big Brother is coming early - with a new big twist that is sure to heat things up! Find out about it right here, along with some info on the 16 new contestants. What do they all have in common for the first time? How will they be affected by the twist? And what's the deal with the heart in the new logo (right)?

It may seem awful early in the summer for Big Brother to be coming around again (considering there is snow falling outside my windows as I write this), but the writers' strike has caused CBS to make some changes. Among them is a winter return of Big Brother, which will occupy three hours of prime time TV and countless hours of live feed watching.

This morning, CBS revealed the cast of the ninth season, which is listed below. They also announced the big twists. No, it's not an Arctic version of the show - they'll still be in California, after all, and probably will barely notice that it's winter. But it is a singles version of the show - nobody in this cast is attached, they are all free to enter into showmances! I suppose maybe California is a bit cooler in the winter, but CBS may be hoping to heat things up with this twist.

But it goes beyond that. The contestants are all single and unattached coming into the show. But once there, they will become attached. No, I'm not talking about showmances now - they are being paired up with a teammate and have to play the game together with that person the entire way through.

According to CBS, when the players enter the house, "they will be told they are being matched up with their 'soul mate,' a stranger who may prove to be their true love or their worst nightmare." I find it interesting to note that the press release says the houseguests "will be told" this - it almost seems to me that perhaps there is no real "soul mate" matching at all - but rather the producers are just telling them this to spawn romance or fighting!

Indeed, whether they love or hate their partner, they have to depend on him or her. CBS says, "They must strategize, plot and scheme together as a couple for a chance at the prize." And they will "sleep in the same bed, hold Head of Household as a couple, be nominated for eviction as a pair, and if the time comes, say their goodbyes together upon eviction." At the end, the press release says, "the last remaining Houseguests will receive the Grand Prize of $500,000 and a second place prize of $50,000." It's not clear to me if each of the two winners will get half a million, or if they will have to split it.

In any case, first they have to get there. I think the bit about the duos have to "plot and scheme together" is probably going to be put to the test. I suspect a number of the couples will find this the most difficult part of the game, as one will likely make a deal with somebody while the other makes a different deal with somebody else. They will not only have to keep track of their own promises and lies, but those of their partner as well! It will be a mess for the players, but should be fun to watch.

I also predict that at least one couple will get along so poorly that one or both of them basically begs to go home. And I foresee a twist that causes one couple to swap partners with another.

There are 16 new contestants (the most ever in Big Brother, though they will essentially be playing the game as if they were eight). The show premieres on Tuesday, February 12, at 9/8 Central. Because Big Brother is airing in the same season as Survivor for the first time, the usual schedule has been juggled around a bit. In addition to Tuesdays, the show will also air on Wednesdays and Sundays at 8/7 Central. Evictions will take place on Wednesdays, so there will be four days of action before the Sunday night episodes

from......
http://www.realitynewsonline.com/cgi-bin/ae.pl?mode=1&article=article7657.art&page=1


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

I am very happy that CBS decided to do a winter version. This writers strike is killing me.

Plus survivor premiers tonight! 4 hours of fun TV to watch per week!

Of course you could add several more hours if you sub to showtime because of thier Big Brother After Dark program.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

I can't wait for big brother to start again. This season looks like it will be interesting. Sure to have lots of drama with the pairs going on. I also have showtime so I'm sure i will waste away more of my life watching after dark  With this and survivor I will have plenty of reality tv fix this season


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Wonder if they found another evil dick.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

One guy James looks like he is going to stir things up.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

waynebtx said:


> Wonder if they found another evil dick.


+1:lol:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

waynebtx said:


> Wonder if they found another evil dick.


God, I hope not. I didn't find him entertaining one bit.

Repulsive? 
Yes.

Entertaining? 
No.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

HDG said:


> God, I hope not. I didn't find him entertaining one bit.
> 
> Repulsive?
> Yes.
> ...


heh heh heh...I OTOH found him repulsively entertaining! :grin:


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

As much of a jerk as dick was he did play a good game. I don't know if that stratigy will work again. I think the whole couples thing will be interesting


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

How about that season opener  Had to love the first competition. Adam and Sheila have to go. I'm pretty sure they will be the first ones out. Sheila is such a jerk. I couldn't believe she had the nerve to say he wasn't attractive to his face. James, Neil, and Joshuah are my early favs. I also liked how they split Jen and Ryan up but you had to see that comming. That will make for an interesting twist. After dark should be interesting with the couples theme also


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

As much of a jerk as dick was he did play a good game. 

But why was Dick considered a jerk? He and Dr Will were the only two who really understood what it took to win the game, IMHO. I havent seen last nights yet but from what I am being told I cant wait to get home and fire up the HR20.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> As much of a jerk as dick was he did play a good game.
> 
> But why was Dick considered a jerk? He and Dr Will were the only two who really understood what it took to win the game, IMHO. I havent seen last nights yet but from what I am being told I cant wait to get home and fire up the HR20.


I'm with you - people get so worked up (both on the show and off) about "how people play the game" but they don't seem to get it - it's a game! That and the Amazing Race. People, you're playing for gobs of money - you don't need to be nice to the competition! They're certainly not going to split the money with you if they win!


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

tcusta00 said:


> I'm with you - people get so worked up (both on the show and off) about "how people play the game" but they don't seem to get it - it's a game! That and the Amazing Race. People, you're playing for gobs of money - you don't need to be nice to the competition! They're certainly not going to split the money with you if they win!


Couldn't agree more. It is a game. It has nothing to do with real life morals. I love when people get mad about the amazing race, it is all about playing people. Survivor even more so. Dick played a great game last season. I must admit thier were many times I was surprised he didn't get voted off.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Couldn't agree more. It is a game. It has nothing to do with real life morals. I love when people get mad about the amazing race, it is all about playing people. Survivor even more so. Dick played a great game last season. I must admit thier were many times I was surprised he didn't get voted off.


He was a maestro!! He deserved that win more than anyone else. Were there other people I liked more that could have won? Oh course! but he knew how to play the game and therefore deserved the win.

this season should be great with that couple that they split up... they were pissed! :lol:


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

How cool would this be though......another All-Star show but make it teams.....

Try these three teams and tell me what you think:

1) ED and Dr Will - can you say UNBEATABLE

2) Kasar and Janie - like em or not they ran the BB6 alliance until Kasar got backdoored

3) Eric and Jessica - I just liked them, they worked well together.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> How cool would this be though......another All-Star show but make it teams.....
> 
> Try these three teams and tell me what you think:
> 
> ...


I won't complain if they bring back Janelle. :blush:


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

jodyguercio said:


> As much of a jerk as dick was he did play a good game.
> 
> But why was Dick considered a jerk? He and Dr Will were the only two who really understood what it took to win the game, IMHO. I havent seen last nights yet but from what I am being told I cant wait to get home and fire up the HR20.


I considered him a jerk because he used imtimidation as his straigy. Did he deserve to win yes. Did he had an advantage yes his daughter isn't going to vote him off 

Back to this season if anyone is watching after dark how about parker. I was surprised how crazy he went. So far this years after dark is way better then last years was. The whole couples thing is really stiring things up. It was a shame that Jacob and Sharen went so early. I think they would have been interesting. Ryan and Jen are going to stir things up a lot. I wish thier secret would have been kept longer. Total bummer that it got out. Jen should have made up an excuse not to evict Ryan instead of telling him the secrete.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

thxultra said:


> I considered him a jerk because he used imtimidation as his straigy. Did he deserve to win yes. Did he had an advantage yes his daughter isn't going to vote him off
> 
> Back to this season if anyone is watching after dark how about parker. I was surprised how crazy he went. So far this years after dark is way better then last years was. The whole couples thing is really stiring things up. It was a shame that Jacob and Sharen went so early. I think they would have been interesting. Ryan and Jen are going to stir things up a lot. I wish thier secret would have been kept longer. Total bummer that it got out. Jen should have made up an excuse not to evict Ryan instead of telling him the secrete.


Just wait till you see last nights - I've only seen about 45 mins so far but there is definitely some things happening.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah, Jen blew that one big time - she definitely could have swayed Parker if she sold it right.

Jacob was just stupid and deserved to leave. If he's really that dumb to have told Jen that *someone* said he was a snake without backing it up he deserved to leave. His ex was collateral damage and _apparently_ Jen felt really bad about it to the point where she sobbed uncontrollably for the following 2 minutes. She's a weak link.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> Just wait till you see last nights - I've only seen about 45 mins so far but there is definitely some things happening.


I've never seen it - do they just show feeds of what's going on in the house after the show's over, unedited?


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> Just wait till you see last nights - I've only seen about 45 mins so far but there is definitely some things happening.


No kidding.....I missed premier nights and was just half listening last night before I went to sleep but MAN OH MAN WHAT A TWIST......gotta find out why what happened happened ya know.....


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> I've never seen it - do they just show feeds of what's going on in the house after the show's over, unedited?


Yes live feeds unedited....its what reality tv is really like.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> Yes live feeds unedited....its what reality tv is really like.


Maybe I'll have to setup the DVR...


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> No kidding.....I missed premier nights and was just half listening last night before I went to sleep but MAN OH MAN WHAT A TWIST......gotta find out why what happened happened ya know.....


The first night (which you missed) is very difficult to follw since they have been in the house for a few days already. You see them go in the house on CBS and an hour later watch on Showtime but you missed a whole bunch inbetween.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> The first night (which you missed) is very difficult to follw since they have been in the house for a few days already. You see them go in the house on CBS and an hour later watch on Showtime but you missed a whole bunch inbetween.


Yea but thats the problem with After Dark anyway. You see stuff on CBS that has been being taped all day and then they go live at night, really screwy on HOH and Nominations night if you dont want it ruined for you. Still like to watch cause then it makes you really curious for the show to see the stuff that led up to the live conversations and stuff that is going on.....pretty smart if you think about it though because then that is going to drive ratings.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Maybe I'll have to setup the DVR...


You should...makes the show more fun I think.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Last year it was like watching two different shows with all the editing done on CBS.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Things are certanly getting interesting. I want to know why what happened happened also. Hopefully CBS will tell us sunday or after dark tonight.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

thxultra said:


> Things are certanly getting interesting. I want to know why what happened happened also. Hopefully CBS will tell us sunday or after dark tonight.


I'm sure CBS will tell us on Sunday, I don't expect them to tell us on AD unless someone in the house "tells" us, which is a fairly good possibility.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow - watching last night's After Dark now... and boy is it confusing the crap out of me!



Spoiler



Sharon is back after being ejected and paired up with Joshua now?


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

The very end of After Dark was so funny watching the faces Matt (i think thats his name) was making to the camera.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Wow - watching last night's After Dark now... and boy is it confusing the crap out of me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They did hint to what happened.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Tell me someone watched After Dark last night....its killing me knowing that unless you watched you wont ever see what went on last night, OMFG!!!!!!!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> Tell me someone watched After Dark last night....its killing me knowing that unless you watched you wont ever see what went on last night, OMFG!!!!!!!


putting it on now...


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> Tell me someone watched After Dark last night....its killing me knowing that unless you watched you wont ever see what went on last night, OMFG!!!!!!!


oh yes one big big blow up. there for a min i throught evil dick and jen were back.


----------



## vankai (Jan 22, 2007)

waynebtx said:


> oh yes one big big blow up. there for a min i throught evil dick and jen were back.


i thought the nudity from 2 nights ago couldn't be topped, but joshua going off on amanda like that was never expected.

it just goes to show you how little you really know the real personalities by just watching the prime time show.

my wife just ordered showtime for this show alone. :nono:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Heck of a dandy fight. Thought for sure someone was gonna start swinging. :box: 

We had to listen on headsets to determine that it was Joshua who mentioned Amanda's father. Low blow for sure ... she was already down for the count.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

waynebtx said:


> oh yes one big big blow up. there for a min i throught evil dick and jen were back.


ED and Jen were just going at each other.....this was the whole freaking house against Amanda, she single handly screwed her and Alex, the comment by Joshua was very uncalled for


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> ED and Jen were just going at each other.....this was the whole freaking house against Amanda, she single handly screwed her and Alex, the comment by Joshua was very uncalled for


Amanda is an ego maniacal <insert any/every name Joshuah called her here>. It was a hell of a show!


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> ED and Jen were just going at each other.....this was the whole freaking house against Amanda, she single handly screwed her and Alex, the comment by Joshua was very uncalled for


The comment by Joshua was uncalled for and will come back and bit him in the ass.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

waynebtx said:


> The comment by Joshua was uncalled for and will come back and bit him in the ass.


It will to a degree, but he's teamed up with Sharon so thats going to offset it a bit. Thats the big thing this year, they might not like you so much but if your partner plays it right you can both get away with a little more than normal ya know.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> It will to a degree, but he's teamed up with Sharon so thats going to offset it a bit. Thats the big thing this year, they might not like you so much but if your partner plays it right you can both get away with a little more than normal ya know.


I don't really get this. if you want to win, like them or not, they all have to go at some point.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

So has anyone figured out yet why Sharon is back and now teamed up with Joshuah? I haven't watch all of the After Darks so I don't know if it's come out...


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> So has anyone figured out yet why Sharon is back and now teamed up with Joshuah? I haven't watch all of the After Darks so I don't know if it's come out...


Niel had to leave for an unknown reason (houseguests were told it was a famility emergency) so Josh needed a partner. Don't remeber which one (niel or josh) got to pick which of the evisted people got to come back as his partner.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Well that's not as dramatic an explanation as I was hoping for! Thanks. I guess we'll find out the whole story this week. 

these After Dark episodes create more confusion since they're no on the same timeline as the main show!


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> I don't really get this. if you want to win, like them or not, they all have to go at some point.


True, but early on when the alliances are working you may be able to carry a little weight and help offset your partners screwups and be able to get by. I think Parker and Jen are going to be able to get by this week just for the fact that Parker is in good with Alex and Matt; who in turn can influence James and Josh. Next week Alex better figure out how to kiss everyones butts and promise them his first ten kids college funds if he wants to stay cause he aint coming back from this one.....


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> True, but early on when the alliances are working you may be able to carry a little weight and help offset your partners screwups and be able to get by. I think Parker and Jen are going to be able to get by this week just for the fact that Parker is in good with Alex and Matt; who in turn can influence James and Josh. Next week Alex better figure out how to kiss everyones butts and promise them his first ten kids college funds if he wants to stay cause he aint coming back from this one.....


Was this big blow up fight only on the feeds or did it make AD too? if so which night?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

It was on AD Sunday night. 

Edit: Sunday night's/Monday morning... shows up in guide and DVR as Monday at midnight.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

It happened after the live show on Sunday, I dont think there is a way this can be cleaned up for regular tv.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> It was on AD Sunday night.
> 
> Edit: Sunday night's/Monday morning... shows up in guide and DVR as Monday at midnight.


Cool. Just have't gotten that far into it yet.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> Cool. Just have't gotten that far into it yet.


It starts at the point where the girls are all in the sauna room doing their nails about an hour into it and goes from there.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I think you're right, they won't be able to show much/any of it... but they have to at least address it. It may be thrown in as part of the 5 minute recap at the beginning where the narrator in his best "movie promo guy" voice give the run down.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> It happened after the live show on Sunday, I dont think there is a way this can be cleaned up for regular tv.


WOW! Now that was entertainment.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> WOW! Now that was entertainment.


Wasnt it, the last two nights have been boring compared to that. Did you watch last nites show, I can see how everything that was going with her led up to that cant you?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> Did you watch last nites show, I can see how everything that was going with her led up to that cant you?


Yeah, and it starts with Alex being jealous about Parker and her...


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

jodyguercio said:



> Wasnt it, the last two nights have been boring compared to that. Did you watch last nites show, I can see how everything that was going with her led up to that cant you?


Not really. What I really didn't get is why Josh unloaded on her like that.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Yeah, and it starts with Alex being jealous about Parker and her...


No doubt, but he didn't seem to be fueling it, he was trying to stop since he knows it's only going to hurt him too.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> Not really. What I really didn't get is why Josh unloaded on her like that.


I didnt get that either but I think he thinks she comes across as really fake ya know


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah, and it starts with Alex being jealous about Parker and her...

Which I dont get, they've known each other what two weeks cmon



Sirshagg said:


> No doubt, but he didn't seem to be fueling it, he was trying to stop since he knows it's only going to hurt him too.


He didnt fuel it but he did have to break into small words for her to understand.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> He didnt fuel it but he did have to break into small words for her to understand.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Did you see the look on Parkers face last nite when he caught Jen and Ryan? No way I wouldve gone there for at least an hour or until someone else had gone before me.....tonight is going to be good.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

jodyguercio said:


> Did you see the look on Parkers face last nite when he caught Jen and Ryan? No way I wouldve gone there for at least an hour or until someone else had gone before me.....tonight is going to be good.


hahah the whole parker catching Jen and ryan was classic. I couldn't believe how Jealous Alex was of Amanda. He is treating her like she is his wife or something. They are not dating they were just paired togather. Amanda's voice is annoying though. I can see her being on the block soon.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> Not really. What I really didn't get is why Josh unloaded on her like that.


Did you see him when he went back in the house right after though... he kinda acted like it was all an act. I wouldn't put that out of the equation here - he saw the house was on the tipping point with her and he just decided to push her out on the ledge and confirm everyone's feelings about her... and in the process look like the victim/hero.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Did you see him when he went back in the house right after though... he kinda acted like it was all an act. I wouldn't put that out of the equation here - he saw the house was on the tipping point with her and he just decided to push her out on the ledge and confirm everyone's feelings about her... and in the process look like the victim/hero.


I dont know, I think he really doesnt like her. I know he acted like it was all in fun but no one would say the things he said even acting.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

thxultra said:


> hahah the whole parker catching Jen and ryan was classic. I couldn't believe how Jealous Alex was of Amanda. He is treating her like she is his wife or something. They are not dating they were just paired togather. Amanda's voice is annoying though. I can see her being on the block soon.


If you havent seen After Dark you wont know what I am talking about here but after what she pulled her and Alex are done, over and done. They are on the block this week and unless they win POV will be gone which really blows cause I really like Alex.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> I dont know, I think he really doesnt like her. I know he acted like it was all in fun but no one would say the things he said even acting.


But he does have some... uh, how to say this nicely... queen tendencies??


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> But he does have some... uh, how to say this nicely... queen tendencies??


Does the phrase "as a three dollar bill" mean anything to you?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> Does the phrase "as a three dollar bill" mean anything to you?


no, but "...as a two dollar bill" does.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Evil Dick from BB8 comments on this years show so far at http://www.spacedan.com/cgi-bin/cms/headlines.pl?record=170 . Be warned, Dick types they way he talked so language is a bit rough.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

RAD said:


> Evil Dick from BB8 comments on this years show so far at http://www.spacedan.com/cgi-bin/cms/headlines.pl?record=170 . Be warned, Dick types they way he talked so language is a bit rough.


Rough but he calls them like he sees them...thats why he is one of the greatest to ever play this game.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Ok so I called what was going to happen last night, and man now I really know what led up to Josh blowing up like he did. I do think that Chelsia and James are going to do everything they can to make sure that Amanda is gone unfortunate for ALex. Someone who is playing real quiet and just kind of hanging back to me is Sharon. Is she going to be able to keep flying under the radar with the way Josh is putting everything out there like he is?


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

I think Josh is going to be on the block soon also. he is stirring things up way to early in the game. It seems as if he is trying to be dick and he so isn't. I wouldn't be intimidated by him. I would probably laugh in his face and move on.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Seriously what were they thinking last night during HOH comp.....

1) No hot water for three days
2) No washer for a week
3) No cups for two weeks...lets all have a margarita party but nothing to drink it out of.....

STUPID


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> Seriously what were they thinking last night during HOH comp.....
> 
> 1) No hot water for three days
> 2) No washer for a week
> ...


:lol:

That _was _a laugh - I couldn't believe it either! We were practically yelling at the tv - "no cooked food!" and they took the no hot water. :nono:


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

tcusta00 said:


> :lol:
> 
> That _was _a laugh - I couldn't believe it either! We were practically yelling at the tv - "no cooked food!" and they took the no hot water. :nono:


The no cups is easy to fix. They can just drink out of bowels. I was surprised they took no hot water. That is going to suck. I would be warming up pots of water and just washing with a wash rag in the shoewer. I would rather have the washing machiene then the weights also. You can do pushups, situps and run manual wash sucks tough. I was also surprised to see James go after Chelsiea in the HOH room so heavy after they won hoh. He was all over her and I don't think she wants anything to do with him... Ofcoarse I didn't watch the whole show either. Also that pink mohawk has to go. Gross


----------



## Kenwood (Sep 13, 2006)

Last nites After Dark was crazy. They (minus Amanda, Allision & Sheila) had a semi-orgy in the pool late last nite. Natty and Chelsia was topless and Jason was...er bottomless. Natty was making out with the guys and girls, as was Chelsia. Matt seemed to be into Sharon as they made out ALOT in the pool.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

James...James...James

My wife just told me some disturbing news that James is either a former or current *gay *porn star.

Apparently it was on 48 Hours the other night and she was able to (easily) find links that support it as well.

I wonder if CBS knew that before putting him on the show? I REALLY don't want to know what his tattos are now. lol!

I wonder how Chelsia's parents feel about her partner now. :eek2:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I wonder how Chelsia's parents feel about her stripping and making out with every guy in the pool.... And yeah, it doesn't take long to find James...


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> I wonder how Chelsia's parents feel about her stripping and making out with every guy in the pool.... And yeah, it doesn't take long to find James...


I'm sure they're just beaming with pride. lol


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

haha I knew James was gay. I have a feeling more of he guys on this years show are gay then they are letting out. I still say that is the next twist, your partner has been acting straight.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I lost a lot of respect for a lot of those people last night. :nono:


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Natalie is really much more attractive with her bikini top on. In this case leaving it to the imagination is way better than reality.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> I lost a lot of respect for a lot of those people last night. :nono:


Really, you had some for them before this episode???


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> Natalie is really much more attractive with her bikini top on. In this case leaving it to the imagination is way better than reality.


Yeah, good call. I found her "acting" shameful by covering up pretty funny too.


----------



## vankai (Jan 22, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Yeah, good call. I found her "acting" shameful by covering up pretty funny too.


Is it just me, or does she look a lot like Cheri Oteri?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> Really, you had some for them before this episode???


A few, yeah. I was personally shocked that Amanda _wasn't_ part of it and Sharon _was_


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

vankai said:


> Is it just me, or does she look a lot like Cheri Oteri?


Now that you mention it... :lol:


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

This is our first time with Big Brother After Dark. Does stuff like this happen every season? I can't believe how wild they got.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

braven said:


> This is our first time with Big Brother After Dark. Does stuff like this happen every season? I can't believe how wild they got.


Pretty much so.....thats why its on Showtime After Dark. Its fun if you dont mind having stuff spoiled.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

I Think Jose vice james should be the one to go. That guy is a ticking bomb.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

waynebtx said:


> I Think Jose vice james should be the one to go. That guy is a ticking bomb.


James is going to go this week I think and then they are going to go after Josh I think as well. He (Josh) in my opinion is too full of himself.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> James is going to go this week I think and then they are going to go after Josh I think as well. He (Josh) in my opinion is too full of himself.


Are they backdooring him, was that the plan, cause I thought Chelsia and Sharon were up...


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> James is going to go this week I think and then they are going to go after Josh I think as well. He (Josh) in my opinion is too full of himself.


I know just wish they had backdoored Josh vise james they both need to go. Hate to even think that josh is a Texan the way he acts.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Yee haw!! his little dancing scene and the hot tub "prayer" scene last night was priceless...

"Dear God, forgive me for the way I've acted... and give me rock hard abs and help me stick to my diet." :barf:


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Did the house really think a plan involving backdooring Matt was going to work if Natalie knew ANYTHING about it? The dumbest single move in HISTORY.


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

cdc101 said:


> James...James...James
> 
> My wife just told me some disturbing news that James is either a former or current *gay *porn star.
> 
> ...


Why do you feel the need to emphasize 'gay' porn star. Would a straight porn star be more acceptable?

Most gay people's tatoos are no different than straight people's tatoos.

You will find many gay people are under the radar and not like Josh.

To the person that's ashamed to call Josh a Texan, I am sure he would feel the same way about you after that comment.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

jacksonm30354 said:


> Why do you feel the need to emphasize 'gay' porn star. Would a straight porn star be more acceptable?
> 
> Most gay people's tatoos are no different than straight people's tatoos.
> 
> ...


So...are you _trying _to start a flame war or did I just hit a 'nerve'?

*edit* And for what it's worth, the ONLY reason I brought up his tattoos were because they continuously blur them out. I would be asking that about ANYONES tattoos who were blurred out no matter what their sexual orientation is.

And yes, I'm sorry but hardcore _male_ gay porn disgusts me (are you happy that I did not emphasize the word 'gay'?). If that bugs you, then so be it.


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

cdc101 said:


> So...are you _trying _to start a flame war or did I just hit a 'nerve'?
> 
> *edit* And for what it's worth, the ONLY reason I brought up his tattoos were because they continuously blur them out. I would be asking that about ANYONES tattoos who were blurred out no matter what their sexual orientation is.
> 
> And yes, I'm sorry but hardcore _male_ gay porn disgusts me (are you happy that I did not emphasize the word 'gay'?). If that bugs you, then so be it.


Not trying to start anything. You are the one that emphasized it in your post in a public forum and should expect some repsonse. I am just pointing out that you crossed the a line for a public forum. They also blur out Natty's rear end and other contestants' tattoos. Per your post you stated that the fact he was gay made you not want to know what his tatoos were. The tone of your responses indicates that you have hostility toward gay people. It's no different if you had made a racist remark...i.e. if 'gay' had been replaced by 'black' or 'asian'.

I will say no more on this.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I'd rather not see this thread get closed - take it to PM.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

jacksonm30354 said:


> I will say no more on this.


Thank you.


----------



## vankai (Jan 22, 2007)

FWIW, After Dark does not blur anything out. They probably blur James' tattoos because there is a commercial name involved. 

However, I can not say that is why they blur Natty's booty.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

cdc101 said:


> And yes, I'm sorry but hardcore _male_ gay porn disgusts me


I'd say that I agree 100%, except that I've never seen any to be disgusted by - and I definitely don't plan on it. Now put a "fe" in front of that word in italics and we've got a whole different story .


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Sirshagg said:


> I'd say that I agree 100%, except that I've never seen any to be disgusted by - and I definitely don't plan on it. Now put a "fe" in front of that word in italics and we've got a whole different story .


Thier are plenty of worse things in this world then gay porn; it isn't any more wrong then str8 porn.

Anyway back to the big brother talk... Thing really are starting to heat up now. I was gla to see James come back into the house. He is going to be crazy now that so many people slit his throat. They have done a good job brining in some good twists this year. I have to watch after dark and see if anyone stayed on thier disco ball that long. I have a feeling no one did...


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

thxultra said:


> Thier are plenty of worse things in this world then gay porn; it isn't any more wrong then str8 porn.
> 
> Anyway back to the big brother talk... Thing really are starting to heat up now. I was gla to see James come back into the house. He is going to be crazy now that so many people slit his throat. They have done a good job brining in some good twists this year. I have to watch after dark and see if anyone stayed on thier disco ball that long. I have a feeling no one did...





Spoiler



James won HOH after over 4 hours


just for cdc101 - It's about the HOH winner!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> James won HOH after over 4 hours


damnit.



Spoiler



He certainly had an axe to grind


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> James won HOH after over 4 hours


Hey Sirshagg...can you put a disclaimer on the spoiler saying 'HOH spoiler'? My dumba$$ clicked on it thinking it was going to be a spoiler from last nights episode (I know, I know). 

Yeah it was my fault for clicking on ANY spoiler tag, but it might help the next guy who was thinking what I was thinking. Just a friendly suggestion.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, the part I quoted was about last nights episode. I didn't realize we had to qualify spoilers now.  If only it was possible to nest them - then we could have some real fun :lol:


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Sorry to restart this thread, but can anyone else believe whats been going on....


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

What do you mean? Where James was brought back in and tore apart the house in the process?? Those people are so dumb for voting him back in...


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

jodyguercio said:


> Sorry to restart this thread, but can anyone else believe whats been going on....


You might want to check http://mortystv.com/big_brother.shtml


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Holy crap, that site is nuts!! :eek2: I can't believe they have people documenting the houseguest's every move/word/action.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

tcusta00 said:


> Holy crap, that site is nuts!! :eek2: I can't believe they have people documenting the houseguest's every move/word/action.


Yea, it is a little over the top, but it's good when you want to see what's happening before the show airs.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> What do you mean? Where James was brought back in and tore apart the house in the process?? Those people are so dumb for voting him back in...


Have you been watching After Dark?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> Have you been watching After Dark?


Yeah, we record them all and catch them when we can... and usually it's only an hour at max - something good happen we should catch?


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Yeah, we record them all and catch them when we can... and usually it's only an hour at max - something good happen we should catch?


Last week before POV that James won when the blocks showed up in the cage, Nat was figuring it all out. BB would tell her "Nat stop that", called her into DR and took pages of notes she had been taking about things cause she was figuring out the POV game but never quite got there. With what happened last night I dont know whats going to go now though, could have another shake up or things could settle a little.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> Last week before POV that James won when the blocks showed up in the cage, Nat was figuring it all out. BB would tell her "Nat stop that", called her into DR and took pages of notes she had been taking about things cause she was figuring out the POV game but never quite got there. With what happened last night I dont know whats going to go now though, could have another shake up or things could settle a little.


Wow - we definitely missed that one - what was she figuring out... or did it not even get that far? It wasn't much to figure out, wasn't that POV the one where they had to move the blocks from one bucket to another across a balance beam?


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Wow - we definitely missed that one - what was she figuring out... or did it not even get that far? It wasn't much to figure out, wasn't that POV the one where they had to move the blocks from one bucket to another across a balance beam?


Yea it was, but this all happened the night the blocks showed up, so we (my wife and I) were thinking that there was going to be some other type of game and because of what Natalie was figuring out they had to scramble to change things because in no way did the letter POV even make you think of the balance beam thing.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hmmm, I guess we'll never know unless there's a CBS insider kickin' around here. Definitely weird though...


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow I didn't know about the blocks that is crazy. I also couldn't believe that they voted James back in. I love how people on these shows get into arguments about their word. The most honest person never wins. This years contestants all seem really soft also. I can't say I'm sa to see Matt go. I actually liked the fact that James got back in. Revenge is great to see hahah.


----------

